# My colleague's new CD



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I had the pleasure in the recent past to have a work of mine performed with Martin Camacho as the accompanist. He mentioned at that time that he was working on an album featuring the composer M. Ruiz Armengol. Well it's out and I want to encourage you to check it out. Below the cover and below that a YouTube of the opening track.


----------

